# Moose Fair Isle Knitting Pattern (free)



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

http://resqcrafts.blogspot.com/2013/02/moose-fair-isle-hat-pattern.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, very nice hat.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

those are so cute.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

So cute, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty pattern.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I've saved this pattern. Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very cute, thanks!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Cute! My mother's maiden name is Moose---she has quite a collection of Moose of all types, but no hat! I think I'll try this, but knit it flat. I haven't gotten brave enough to try knitting in the round!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! Love all your hats - especially the slouchy ones.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute! Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

How cute! I have a friend who loves all things moose, will make a hat for her. Thank you!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Love it, thanks


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I knit the "Frolicking Deer" pattern hat for my son and my teenage GD wanted one just like it...but with only a single deer. When I saw this I thought it would be perfect.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the hat--is it for an adult? also I would love to see the inside of a fair-isle item as I am not sure I do it right . I am self taught but trying different knitting since starting kp-just love this site so much to learn. Thank you-nanad


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

nanad said:


> Love the hat--is it for an adult? also I would love to see the inside of a fair-isle item as I am not sure I do it right . I am self taught but trying different knitting since starting kp-just love this site so much to learn. Thank you-nanad


I just checked the Ravelry site for comments on this pattern and it looks like it's an adult size (one size).
The pattern page says: 
Tip #1
If you want to make the hat bigger/smaller, make sure that after the ribbing section you increase the number of stitches to a divisible by 18 (the moose's motif width)

Here is the link to Ravelry's page. You can read other knitter's comments. If you aren't a member, you can join for free and read more helpful information than you can imagine.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moose-fair-isle-hat


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you SharAAnn I will look it up-nanad


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

One KPer asked for this pattern just yesterday


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you, beautiful hat


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

The hat is beautiful BUT it is the puppy that caught my eye. Such silky white fur--is it a Maltese?


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gorgeous but way way over my head ....I enjoy looking


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

